
The Future of Sex: It Gets Better - eplanit
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-future-of-sex-it-gets-better-1430104231
======
ffn
As a hobbyist adult mango artist, I have to agree, the internet has done
wonders for sex. And, as a ME/CS engineer, I would really like to be able to
be at the forefront of further advances in the field of robotics...

But all hype and optimism aside, why is there no medication for female sexual
dysfunction? I'm trying to come up reason by looking at this from various
perspectives, but nothing seems to make much sense. From a religious point of
view, reproduction in a marriage is important, so it'd make sense if the
female is sexually interested. From an economic point of view, developing a
drug that solves a market need is worth tons of money (also no competition).
From a feminist point of view, a woman's body, including her sex, should be
her own and any dysfunctions she should be entitled to fix. From a
misogynist's point of view, sex is one of the things a woman is good for, so
it makes sense you can have it with her.

So why is there no drug for female sexual dysfunction? Is it really difficult
technically or something?

